# Watch Dutch television online at npostart.nl -- what settings and software needed?



## meine (Nov 21, 2018)

I want to watch Dutch television programs through the website https://www.npostart.nl">. The site states that only MS Windows and Apple is supported, but I could use it with Linux Fedora 26 anyway. Because I installed FreeBSD 11.2 p4 64-bit on our HTPC, I'd like to watch the streams on this system. There are quite some Dutchmen over here, maybe you have a solution. BTW, other sites like https://ard.de"> and https://dr.dk"> just work as expected.

I set up my box following https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/">, including the installation of wine, openjdk8, icedtea-web and pipelight, and enabled the pipelight-plugin silverlight5.1 and flash.

Both seamonkey and firefox give that my system can't play the video.

Using a User-Agent Switcher plugin in firefox set to "Windows / IE 11" still doesn't play the video and adds that I should install or upgrade Silverlight 5.1 and try again. But this doesn't work either with the (checked) enabled plugins.

Chromium only plays the advertising trailer and gives a spinning wheel but no picture at the start of the program.

Could anyone reveal the secrets of playing https://www.npostart.nl"> content in FreeBSD?

TIA,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

You probably need the Widevine DRM in order to play the streams. And that's going to be a problem.


----------



## meine (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You probably need the Widevine DRM in order to play the streams. And that's going to be a problem.



TNX. Their website https://www.widevine.com/"> shows firefox as a "Device using Widevine". Could the implementation in FreeBSD differ from the other kernels and OS-ses?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

As far as I know the required Widevine DLL is only available for Windows, MacOS and Linux.

It's the same DRM that's used for Netflix and Ziggo Go for example. Those don't play on FreeBSD either


----------



## meine (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know the required Widevine DLL is only available for Windows, MacOS and Linux.
> 
> It's the same DRM that's used for Netflix and Ziggo Go for example. Those don't play on FreeBSD either



:-(

I discovered that the problem is with the content of this specific https://npostart.nl"> site. The Bellingcat documentary (e.g.) on https://www.vpro.nl"> nicely plays. The same with https://www.hetklokhuis.nl"> --- important to positive promotion of FreeBSD at my home end users ;-)

For the rest I'll try the 'uitzendinggemist' stream in kodi, but it misses most programs...

Solved by circumventing certain sites


----------



## fernandel (Nov 21, 2018)

I did try https://npostart.nl with Firefox and it didn't open. But I am using multimedia/mpv and I have on on Firefox addon"play with" which open lstream with mpv and it works.


----------



## meine (Nov 21, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I did try https://npostart.nl with Firefox and it didn't open. But I am using multimedia/mpv and I have on on Firefox addon"play with" which open lstream with mpv and it works.



Many TNX! This really works well and gives a razor sharp view of the content!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 2, 2019)

*Widevine*

FYI (I have not tried this approach):



			Google Widevine CDM?
		

 (2018-03-07)


----------



## rsronin (Feb 2, 2019)

I used these aliases:

`n1='mpv -ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-1'
n2='mpv -ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-2'
n3='mpv -ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-3zapp'
n3z='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-zapp'
nb='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-best'
nc='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-cultura'
nj='mpv --ytdl https://nos.nl/uitzending/nos-journaal'
njj='mpv --ytdl https://nos.nl/uitzending/nos-jeugdjournaal'
nn='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-nieuws'
np='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-politiek'
nzx='mpv --ytdl https://www.npo.nl/live/npo-zapp-xtra'`

or use multimedia/kodi/ with the 'Nederland 24" add-on.

(both approaches were working , now I'm trying these and nothing happens both with mpv --ytdl and kodi) (the add-on 'Nederland 24' was not working for a while already, I used the Retrospect add-on which is not working now too, but I am using kodi-devel at this moment on 12-RELEASE, before kodi on 11.2-RELEASE, both with pkg only and latest repo)


----------



## meine (Feb 2, 2019)

rsronin said:


> I used these aliases



I like this concept with the aliases, it is very straightforward and fail safe!


----------

